# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Suite 1.0.44.0 Update

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG Suite 1.0.44.0 Update. Samsung, Huawei aqua, Huawei c8511*   * 
Added: 
- Support Samsung GT-S7562 (Read/Write/Easy Repair)
- support Huawei U8650 Aqua (Read/Write)
- support Huawei C8511 CDMA (Read/Write) - first in the world*  *P.S. Mega bomb very  close to release*

----------

